# Mirage_Man Titanium Customs Builds



## darkzero (Dec 6, 2009)

He's a mini archive of some more of Brian's lights that I am building. Mainly to show the owners that special lights require special LEs, much like a custom suit taylored to fit. 

If you guys don't know about Brian's work, you're definitely missing out. Some of the best machining out there in my opinion by far!

Forgive me if I get their names wrong as I'm not too sure of them if they do have names. I'll just describe what they are based on to the best of my observation.


----------



## darkzero (Dec 6, 2009)

-Mirage_Man Ti A19 (McR-19XR) Style Host
-Cree XP-G R5
-FLuPIC V2.2 1300ma

Hope the owner enjoys! :wave:


















Brass battery contact as usual.






Turned down the star to fit the XR-can. Then reflowed the emitter to reposition it as it was way off center.






This star is thinner than the MCPCBs that are desinged for the XR-can. Made a spacer to raise the XP-G in the XR-can to where I wanted.






Made another spacer for inside the head as a guide for the LE. Since this host was designed to be "seamless" between the head & body, this was very important. Also doubles for better heatsinking as we all know Ti is not used for it's heatsinking properties.











Boosted FLuPIC configured for 1.3A max.


----------



## darkzero (Dec 6, 2009)

Here is the second addition to this mini series (actually 2.5). Of all of Brian's 1 cell pocket sized lights I've seen, this one is my personal favorite, I like it more than the "fatties", the owner is very lucky.

The owner wanted two different types of LEs so he could swap back & forth as desired. Because of this I wanted to make sure both LEs would work with just one reflector. So aside from machining the reflector for proper focus & custom sizing one of the LEs, I had to make another LE can from scratch.

Hope the owner enjoys! :wave:

-Mirage_Man Ti Combat/Strike A2 (McR-20) Style Host
-Luxeon K2 TFFC TVOD GD1000 LE
-Cree XP-G R5 GD1000 LE
-Machined McR-20








XP-G











K2 TFFC























Added a glow oring







The owner also purchased some other MM Ti goodies which I will be fowarding. Here's a mule head & a shortened tailcap. Hope the owner doesn't mind me showing off. 












Some other pics:


----------



## darkzero (Dec 6, 2009)

This light is Brian's first Ti light off his current lathe which was originally fitted with a P7 LE & a McR-27XR reflector. When I received it from it's current owner it had a XR-E LE & a modified reflector. 

The reflector was replaced with a McR-27S & now has a Seoul P4 LE. Because the McR-27S is longer than the reflectors the used to be in this light, this left less room for a LE & a standard size Aleph LE would not fit. Because it's a totally seamless body I had to make yet another custom fitted LE.

May not look like much but this LE build required a lot of work. Started off with a XRcan which was bored deeper to allow the P4 mounted on an aluminum heatsink to sit far lower than in any standard sized Aleph LE. The driver is a GDuP that was set for 960ma on high rather than 700ma. Since the LED would be sitting much lower in the can, the GDuP's inductor had to be replaced with one that is half the height of the original one.

With the GDuP set to 960ma on high & the McR-27S this one has lots of throw.


-Mirage_Man 27mm Seamless Ti Host
-SSC P4 USVOH
-GDuP960 (High: 960ma, Med: 260ma, Low: 17ma)
-1x 17670


Hope the owner enjoys! :wave:






































Beamshot in post #6. The beamshot does not accurately show the beam profile of this light. The hotspot is actually much smaller as the beam is very tight & is a real thrower.


----------



## darkzero (Dec 6, 2009)

Reserved 4


----------



## darkzero (Dec 6, 2009)

*XP-G R5 A19 Style Light (Post #3)*

Left: XP-G R5 McR-19XR @1.3A, Right: Nitecore EX-10 XR-E R2 WC @700ma+/-





Left: XP-G R5 McR-19XR @1.3A, Right: Novatac 120P K2 TFFC TVOD





Left: XP-G R5 McR-19XR @1.3A, Right: Ti McGizmo "PD-K" K2 TFFC TVOD @745ma







*XPG R5 Ti A2 Style Light (Post #4)*

Left: XPG R5 McR-20 @ 1000ma, Right: Ti McGizmo "PD-K" K2 TFFC TVOD @745ma







*SSC P4 27mm Ti light (Post #5)*

Left: USVOH McR-27S @ 960ma, Right: Ti McGizmo "PD-K" K2 TFFC TVOD @745ma


----------



## toby_pra (Dec 6, 2009)

WOW is all i can say Will! :twothumbs

I am so excited to see more...


----------



## Icarus (Dec 6, 2009)

:wow: Very nice Will! 
How's the beam? and where did you get those R5's? :thinking:


----------



## nanotech17 (Dec 6, 2009)

toby_pra said:


> WOW is all i can say Will! :twothumbs
> 
> I am so excited to see more...




me to


----------



## ROK (Dec 6, 2009)

Icarus said:


> :wow: Very nice Will!
> How's the beam? :thinking:



+1


----------



## chipwillis (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice stuff. Can't wait till we get to my big Dog


----------



## asfaltpiloot (Dec 6, 2009)

Wauw.
Very nice.


----------



## bf1 (Dec 6, 2009)

Magnificent work Will!


----------



## CampingLED (Dec 6, 2009)

One of the nicest.........CORRECTION, the nicest that I have seen. Did you get an alien who is 1million years ahead of us to do the soldering for you?


----------



## TranquillityBase (Dec 6, 2009)

WOW!!!

Love the XP-G LE, very cool!!!

Brian's hosts are top notch too:twothumbs


----------



## wquiles (Dec 7, 2009)

Will - really impressive - both the work from MM and your work as well :twothumbs


----------



## darkzero (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks fellas. :wave:

Beamshots posted. I only have a handful of Cree lights that I own so unfortuantely I don't have good comparisons. I'll just compare them to my EX-10 with a R2 WC & boosted driver, Novatac 120P with a K2 TFFC TVOD, & my EDC Ti "PD-K" with a K2 TFFC TVOD.




Icarus said:


> :wow: Very nice Will!
> How's the beam? and where did you get those R5's? :thinking:


 
They're from Cutter, got them from Random who was offering them for reasonable shipping costs for small quantities (I've never ordered from Cutter because of this). No tint bin info was available on the R5s though.





chipwillis said:


> Nice stuff. Can't wait till we get to my big Dog


 
Believe me, can't wait to get that bad boy done! :candle:





TranquillityBase said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> Love the XP-G LE, very cool!!!
> 
> Brian's hosts are top notch too:twothumbs


 
You're work & Brian's are my personal favorites! :twothumbs
I just can't afford to buy lights of this calibur!


But at least I got one! :naughty:


----------



## darkzero (Dec 30, 2009)

Update See Post #3


----------



## darkzero (Jan 3, 2010)

darkzero said:


> Update See Post #3


 
Beamshot of the A2 style light in post #3 added to post #6


----------



## Greg G (Jan 3, 2010)

Amazing lights!

What is your opinion of the McR19XR outside? It looks like it has a nice tight hotspot with the XP-G on the wall.

Thanks.


----------



## darkzero (Jan 3, 2010)

Greg G said:


> Amazing lights!
> 
> What is your opinion of the McR19XR outside? It looks like it has a nice tight hotspot with the XP-G on the wall.
> 
> Thanks.


 
The XP-G with the McR-19XR has a tighter beam but with more spill. The beam reminds me of a Seoul P4 in a McR reflector. With the McR-20 it's a larger hotspot but still has very good throw too. Both are great beams, I personally prefer the McR-20 as I like more pronounced hotspots.


----------



## Essexman (Jan 3, 2010)

What great work. 
The hosts look great, and your attention to detail in the builds is fantastic.
Thanks for taking the time to share this all with us.

.


----------



## darkzero (Jan 14, 2010)

*Update See Post #4*


----------



## stinky (Jan 14, 2010)

I just have to echo everyone else.

WOW that is some beautiful work, both Brian's and your's


----------



## proline (Jan 31, 2010)

darkzero said:


> This light is Brian's first Ti light off his current lathe which was originally fitted with a P7 LE & a McR-27XR reflector. When I received it from it's current owner it had a XR-E LE & a modified reflector.
> 
> The reflector was replaced with a McR-27S & now has a Seoul P4 LE. Because the McR-27S is longer than the reflectors the used to be in this light, this left less room for a LE & a standard size Aleph LE would not fit. Because it's a totally seamless body I had to make yet another custom fitted LE.
> 
> ...


Just wanted to say how nice this light came out. Wills work is superb. I have no hesitation about sending stuff to him to be worked on, his work is that good.

Nice tint, bright enough, three levels, it is a thrower with very decent side spill. I just don't see how it could have turned out better. Nice job Will... :twothumbs


----------

